# Frontline Flea Preventative



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

I see in some other threads there is something else many of you use in the UK. We dont have that in the US. We have a couple of others, but I use Frontline on our older cockapoo and she does well with it. 
The vets office said Frontline was ok to put on a 11 week old 6 lb puppy. As does the box. They say to use the whole tube. 

How do any of you feel about it using it on a Puppy? we have two outside cats - that are untreated and Dino the puppy, is in close contact with them. Plus we will be going camping the end of the month and want him protected. 
Thoughts?


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I've used frontline on mine since they were pups, as we have a cat, should be ok as long as you follow the weight guidelines - if in doubt don't use the whole amount !


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks. And what i had initially thought, not use the whole amount. Package weight guidelines say 0-22 lbs. age 8 weeks to adult. How young did you start using frontline?

Oh, and how did you add the photos and age thing on the bottom of your post? Cute names and pups!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Used frontline on them at 12 wks as the breeder had already done them when we got them.

Used photo bucket and pita pata and followed advice on here to upload !!

Think it was one of Dave's threads in site discussion


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We use Advocate on Beau as treats fleas, lung worm and other worms all in one go! She was treated with this with the breeder at 7 weeks and has continued under our vets guidance


----------



## terrym2442 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Brenda/Spoiled Pooch-
I'm in Michigan as well! 

I worry, too, about putting chemicals on puppies but am doing it as we spend long weekends up in the woods in Canada during the summer. But we were also told by the vet to apply it to our indoor cat in case a dog brings in a bug. We never did that before, so I don't get it.

Terry


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, I put the Frontline on Dino. He seems just fine. Didnt quite use all of it though- as it seemed a bit much. Thanks for all the support on it. We go up north in the woods too and was worried about that exposure -so figured id better do it. 
But I'm still having trouble getting my profile pic with dogs to save.


----------

